# What's happening to my Ghost Shrimp?



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

The first time I added Ghost Shrimp to my tank I put them down a tube directly into the plants. I never saw a one after that. Thinking the fish ate them I hesitated getting any more.

Then thinking that I didn't have any fish big enough to eat a shrimp I got 6 more. This time I just dropped them into the tank and nobody paid any real attention to them. They went into the plants and, like before, I never saw them again.

Any idea what's going on?

DLH


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of fish do you have?They may indeed be picking them off.Also how are you acclimating the shrimp?They need to be acclimated just like fish or the difference will do them in quick,IME.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, I agree. Your fish may be small, but they like to pick on the shrimp. I am assuming that when you added the shrimp they were still juveniles?


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

The shrimp were about 3/4 to 1 inch in length.

I have a large Angel that looked at one of the shrimp when I put them into the tank and did nothing. I have some large Blue Gourami and some Giant Danio but I think I would have noticed if they were rooting around the plants looking for the shrimp. I don't think the rest of the fish, Redeye Tetra, Rasbora, and Black Tetra are big enough. Maybe I wasn't as careful acclimating the shrimp as I should have been.

DLH


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Perhaps the fish were hunting at night,Many are very active once the lights are off.I had a powder blue gourami and he would go after my ghost shrimp after lights off,usually in the middle of the night.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

For some reason I have found Ghost Shrimp hard to keep alive, Cherry Shrimp no problem. Ghost Shrimp are almost clear and are hard to see or find in a planted aquarium. Large Angels would certainly try to eat them. Don't mix Ghost Shrimp with any fish larger than it is (Cichlids, large Tetras).


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

*shark chase 
I think your fish will have eaten them or if there is a lot of cover the shrimp may have found a place to hide, where the fish and you can't see them.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Are Ghost shrimp and Amano shrimp the same thing?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No they aren't


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Power blue gourami? Is that the same as just blue gourami or, as I learn to call them, three spot gourami? And though I've never seen them of the hunt in the plants that doesn't mean they're not going it at night.

It may very well be that the fish ate the shrimp but I have ottos that aren’t much bigger than the shrimp and nobody bothers them. Of course, the Ottos are a lot faster than the shrimp. The shrimp have lots of cover. About 3/4 of the substrate is covered by low-lying Crypt. I tried probing the plants with my grabber tool and saw nothing.

The reason I'm trying Ghost Shrimp is I want to see how they will survive in my tank before I buy more expensive ones. Doesn’t look too good, does it.

DLH


----------

